# قناه متخصصه للطيران علي النايل السات



## مهندس وليد سمير (25 يناير 2007)

اسم القناه aviation 
التردد10871
عمودي
27500
نسبه الترميز 3\4
القناه تعتبر بث تجريبي


----------



## م المصري (30 يناير 2007)

تحياتي يا وليد علي هذه المعلومه ,,, و سأبحث عنها فورا 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## anas-eng (30 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخ وليد على هذه المتابعه 
ستكون القناة مفيده للمهندسين باذن الله


----------



## haytham9d (30 يناير 2007)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (30 يناير 2007)

ستكون قناة ممتعة بالتأكيد

مشكورا اخونا الفاضل وليد


----------



## ALY333 (1 فبراير 2007)

مشكورا اخونا


----------



## scarface6us (2 فبراير 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وقناة جميلة جدا فعلا زادك الله علما


----------



## هدير احمد (5 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
حد جربها بقي


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 مارس 2007)

القناه مجربه بس هي لسه بث تجريبي


----------



## ابن فلسطين91 (9 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووور و ساجربها و باذن الله تكون منبر فائدة


----------



## ولد القنفـذة (16 مارس 2007)

اخووووووووووي مشكور

-----------------------

سويت بحث عن القناة ولكن القناة لا توجد

-----------------------

فضــلاً تأكد من التردد الصحيح واكتبه لنا

لك مني خالص التحيات​


----------



## محمد4433 (5 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجاح عزيز (17 أبريل 2007)

المهندس وليد سمير 
شكرا على هذه المعلومة الجيدة . اذا امكن مساعدتي ببرنامج خاص لتعليم قيادة الطائرات 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (22 أبريل 2007)

البرنامج الذي يعلمك قياده الطائرات هو flight simulator


----------



## زيدات (12 أغسطس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## AbuMaha (13 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووور صراحه شي جميل


----------



## محمود محمد صالح (13 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور يا أخى على هذه القناة


----------



## حوده ابراهيم (20 أغسطس 2007)

هي القناه شغالعه؟
اصلها كانت شغاله عندي و بعدين قطعت فلو حد عارف حاجه يقولي


----------



## ميثم العراقي (1 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## جنكليز (20 يونيو 2008)

كانت اول شغاله الان لايوجد لها مكان حاولت على هذا التردد 
مالقيت اي شىء اذا فيه احد عنده ترميز جديد .
مانستغني عن الفزعه


----------



## طيار مقاتل197 (20 يونيو 2008)

القناة كانت مجرد مشروع وللاسف فشل لذلك لايوجد قناة


----------



## م المصري (20 يونيو 2008)

طيار مقاتل197 قال:


> القناة كانت مجرد مشروع وللاسف فشل لذلك لايوجد قناة


 خبر مؤسف بالفعل... لكن الفكره نفسها ممتازه ... 

نتمني ان يتبناها احد في المستقبل 

تحياتي


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (28 يونيو 2008)

مشكور لكن التردد غير صحيح


----------



## napleon (29 يونيو 2008)

شكرا كتيييييير ,على هالقناة الرائعة


----------



## mmaee87 (3 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووور


----------



## tariqsamer (16 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووور اخي الفاضل


----------



## عشقا (1 أغسطس 2008)

القناة تعليم طائرات


----------



## عشقا (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووور 
ا


----------



## meid79 (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وارجو ان نستفاد منها جميعا بأذن الله


----------



## الموسوي احمد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراجزيلا على هذا الخبر


----------



## الطيار عبدو (19 سبتمبر 2008)

لقد أدخل الرقم ولم أجدها


----------



## هاورد هيوز (23 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م ابو عمر (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elborgy2 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Space (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً وليد عسا ان اجدها


----------



## سعد محمد سعد حسن (9 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## tariqsamer (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

